# haircut!!



## Clair (Nov 19, 2010)

HI everyone,

Im new to the site. I joined because I wanted some advice on cockapoo haircuts. My cockapoo Ted, has just had a haircut. It looks horrid, I'm so depressed. He's got a mullet and all his beard is off!!
I was wondering if anyone has any tips on cutting their faces myself and how long it takes to grow back!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

sorry to hear about bad hair cut.
i too are worried about taking my boycie to be trimmed in next couple months
but think i will stay at groomers cos dont want same result,
ive had alook in library and they have got some good books on grooming ,
depending on what look you want, you could try that,
good luck
marzy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i cut my girls myself, iv never had my girls beards cut that short so not entirely sure how long it will take to grow back but im guessing a couple of months but it will look better in know time. what did you ask the groomer to do. its always a good idea to take in photos and to stipulate certain thinks you want left long. do you have any photos im sure he isn't as bad as you think its more the shock of you puppy not looking like himself. he will be back to your scruffy pooch again in no time.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I am so sorry t hear that.  I took Axle to the groomer once and I did not really like what he looked like. It was too short and he looked so different. I now cut it myself. I keep it trim around the eyes, I can only do this when he is sleeping even though he basically wakes up immediately. lol If you trim him once a week or so it will make your life easier and it will make Ted get used to it. Do you have pictures?


----------



## Clair (Nov 19, 2010)

*haircut!*

Thanks to everyone who replied. I'm going to take on board your tips. I'll either take some photos to the groomer or try and cut it myself. Its just the groomer has shaved Ted's legs so he resembles a table and his head looks awful. Starting to get over it anyway!!
I'll try post some pictures


----------



## bridget (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi Clair,
I wanted to reply because I so sympathise with the bad ahaircut thing. We have a 1 1/2 year old cockapoo she's been cut about 5 times so far and there have been a couple of haircuts that have made me weep!, There was one last summer where she had got a bit matted and they literally shaved her she looked absolutely terrible and we stayed away from other people for a week or so. The only thing I would say is that their hair does grow very quickly. I think a lot of groomers are unsure how to cut cockapoos, The last haircut we had was a groomer who came to the house and it was great. We asked for the head to be round, i.e. beard and hair on sides and top and the same length all over her body. I think the trick is not to let it get too long as it can get matted and then they can't cut it so they shave it, we have decided to have it done every 8 weeks. . Perhaps take a photo of her the length you like and then take it to the groomers next time. Good luck


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Darcey had her hair cut for the first time recently and I love the result. Her adult winter coat started to come in but was matting horribly with her puppy coat so it had to be done. Here's her before and afters:

Before:









After:


----------



## pokomommy (Nov 17, 2010)

i have not had my puppy cut yet.. but i tested out a theory.. if you want to groom at home use a normal hair trimmer and put the 1 inch blade on it. it takes off enough to make it a little shorter but not to dramatic. i tested on one little strip to see how it did and it looked good. then just trim legs and face with scissors. Hope this helps


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

pokomommy said:


> i have not had my puppy cut yet.. but i tested out a theory.. if you want to groom at home use a normal hair trimmer and put the 1 inch blade on it. it takes off enough to make it a little shorter but not to dramatic. i tested on one little strip to see how it did and it looked good. then just trim legs and face with scissors. Hope this helps


sounds like good advice
thanks very much
marzy
x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

since every cockapoo has different types of hair (curly, wavy, different colors, etc) is there a specific name of cut you tell the groomer to do? for example... a "puppy cut"? or do you bring in a picture? is there a specific picture you always use? where did you find it?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its a very personal thing. some like a poodle face others like a long beared some like a rounded head like the beashon, otherxls like the ears long like the spanial. somd like long hair on the body others like short body long legs. you realy just need to google cockapoos or look about forums to fine a look you like. you may find 3 dogs one you like the face another the body and another the legs, so just take the photos and circle the bits you like. 

i would have lo ed my echo to look like shy'lo but her bodh shape and coat tipe just doesnt sute it. 

one big clmplaint from owners after the first clip is that the groomer has taken the beared to short and or given the dog poodle feet instead of tediebare paws. 

most of the time its trile and eror, remember the coat changes at 8 months old and can become harder to manege in a long cut unless you are ontop of it atleast every 2nd day.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

yeah, that makes sense. I really like the "teddy bear" kind of look, a little bit longer and softer


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

We took Pebbles once to the groomer, shortly after we got her at one year... and not only did we not like the cut- she was so upset by being separated and the noise of the dryers- that I just started cutting her myself. 
I use a thinning type shear on her face and beard area, and just regular sissors everywhere else. 
For her paw pads i use a battery opperated clippers- they are quieter than the electric ones and dont scare her as much. 
Just be careful around the eyes and mouth. a few weeks ago, after many times of cutting her with no mishaps - she decided to give me a kiss while i was trimming. I felt soo bad i got her tongue! IF it ever happens to anyone, i found just give them an ice cube. it helps to clot the cut as long as its small.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Spoiledpooch said:


> We took Pebbles once to the groomer, shortly after we got her at one year... and not only did we not like the cut- she was so upset by being separated and the noise of the dryers- that I just started cutting her myself.
> I use a thinning type shear on her face and beard area, and just regular sissors everywhere else.
> For her paw pads i use a battery opperated clippers- they are quieter than the electric ones and dont scare her as much.
> Just be careful around the eyes and mouth. a few weeks ago, after many times of cutting her with no mishaps - she decided to give me a kiss while i was trimming. I felt soo bad i got her tongue! IF it ever happens to anyone, i found just give them an ice cube. it helps to clot the cut as long as its small.


when doing the bears its a good idea to hold the mouth closed with your finger and thum, makes it less likely for things liked that to happen. 

glad she was ok.


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Yup that is now my plan ... i was so upset it was all i could do not to start crying when it happened. But she was so good, never winced ... but she jumped out of my lap really fast! lol.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if you pop her on a table or sit on the floor with her, that way you will have more room to move and she will be less likly to be close enough to try and lick your face. 

i caught Gypsys tummy once with scissors i look off a small lair of skin about the size of a screw head. didnt bleed much but i did feel real bad as it was my first time clipping her when my groomer was showing me how. its not nice but they get over so quickly.


----------

